# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Object looses a Cookie Value in Silverlight

## vuyiswamb

Good Day All 

I have a strange situation here. When a user logs in i store the username or userid in the Cookie. So i have a generic method that retrieves that value and when i debug this, i can see that the value is retrieved nicely and i assign that value to a property like this 



```
ContactsModel model = new ContactsModel();
                model.iUserid = Convert.ToInt32(GenericMethods.GenericMethods.GetCookie("UserID"));
```

and after that Asynchronously i call the Business Layer WCF Service 

like this 



```
                business.AddContactNumberAsync(model);
                business.AddContactNumberCompleted += new EventHandler&lt;AddContactNumberCompletedEventArgs&gt;(business_AddContactNumberCompleted);
```


and the Completed Event like this 



```
void business_AddContactNumberCompleted(object sender, AddContactNumberCompletedEventArgs e)
        {
            if (e.Error == null)
            {
                if (e.Result.ToString() == "")
                {
                    lblError.Visibility = System.Windows.Visibility.Visible;
                    lblError.Content = "Successfully Added";
                    lblError.Background = new SolidColorBrush(Colors.Green);
                    this.DialogResult = true;
                }
                else
                {
                    lblError.Visibility = System.Windows.Visibility.Visible;
                    lblError.Content = e.Result;//"Service not Available";
                    lblError.Background = new SolidColorBrush(Colors.Red);
                }
            }
            else
            {
                lblError.Visibility = System.Windows.Visibility.Visible;
                lblError.Content = e.Result; //"Service not Available";
                lblError.Background = new SolidColorBrush(Colors.Red);

            }
        }
```

and in my Business Layer Service , i wanted to make if the value is corrupted in the Silverlight side or Business Layer side and i receive a call like this in the Business layere Service 



```
 
       public string AddContactNumber(ContactsModel Model)
        {
            string Error = string.Empty;

            eCashDataLayer.IeCashDatalayerClient Datalayer = new IeCashDatalayerClient();

            if (Model.iUserid != 0)
            {
                Error = Datalayer.AddContactNumber(Model);
            }
            else
            {
                Error = "Invalid Userid";
            }
 
            return Error;
        }
```

it always return  "Invalid Userid" , i am not sure what is the problem because this has been working all along. 

Thanks

----------

